#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-05-28
<mingolis> hola
<mingolis> alguien por ahi
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-05-21
<jotaxpe> hola
<jotaxpe> queria saber si alguien mas ah tenido problemas con el nicotine, en ubuntu 10.04
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-05-24
<nomad0> hola...
<nomad0> tengo una consulta...
